# Gopro guys! Need help choosing.



## engage757 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am about to snag my first GoPro! What is the best one? Anybody had issues? What should I steer clear of?


----------



## engage757 (Apr 24, 2013)

nobody eh?


----------

